# What do you think about keeping Nerites?



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I am thinking about getting some Nerite snails for my community tank but before I do I wanted to get input from you all! Could you please tell me the pros and cons of keeping them. 

For example I know they look great but I have heard that there are problems with their egg laying and possible staining of the tank. Please let me know as I would like to know what to expect before buying. 

Thanks .


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

I really like nerites. They really help in keeping algae off the glass. They will eat many algaes they encounter, I think mine even ate staghorn algae! The only problem I've had with them is mine are a bit big and clumsy so the aren't very good at eating algae off of small plant leaves, they don't even try to climb onto those... I've had them for almost a month and haven't seen too many eggs. I hear they don't hatch in freshwater though so overpopulation isn't an issue.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

They did almost nothing for my tank. I dunno what the deal is, the mystery snails are active though.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They are GREAT, the only downside is that their shells corrode after a few months and they die. Some in a matter of a month or 2.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

They are beautiful snails but the problem I had when I tried them out was that I think they starved to death. I put four in a 200l tank and they died one by one. Hardly any algae in the tank so I assume that is an issue... Strange though because snails shouldn't have problems finding *something* to eat in a well planted tank!

I tried putting some lettuce in the tank to see if they went for that and they didn't touch it. Not sure what to feed them if you don't have enough algae for them.

Snail shells corroding is usually a sign of inadequate levels of Ca in the water so the shells dissolve.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The shell corrosion is fixable with a little reef epoxy....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> The shell corrosion is fixable with a little reef epoxy....


Heh heh...I'll have to try that. I think I have a tube laying around.

I use olive nerites in my tanks and they're great. They do lay eggs here and there, but nothing too unsightly. They eat the largest variety of algaes hands down.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Zebra (aka Tiger) nerites sure are purty!

DJ


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

hey guys,

IMHO the eggs harmless. The snails go on an egg laying spree then all of a sudden they stop. IT looks bad at first then you just wait until they rot away. I put 11 in a 30g. 2 died within 3 months. Sometimes it seems as if they sit in one place for hours even days, but then they eventually move. They have been eating my GSA problem.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I've kept nerites for over a year now with no problems other than the occassional egg laying spree.

If your PH is high enough the shells won't erode.

They are the best algae eating snail IME.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have 4 in a 46g tank. They're over a year old now - no real issues except for a few holes in their shells. They do seem to eat lots of nasty stuff, but I still sometimes see some thread algae here and there.

The eggs are sometimes a pain. They never hatch, but they last forever. They can't be scraped off either.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

If you want to try hatching the eggs pop a piece of bogwood in the tank....the nerites can't resist the nooks and crannies that wood offers and will gladly lay their eggs on it. The wood can then be removed and placed into a brackish/saltwater tank where the eggs will hatch.....raising the larvae is a tricky business though.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> raising the larvae is a tricky business though.


How tricky?


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

can't you just add eggshells or calcite sand to raise the ph/calcium in the tank?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Fortuna, yes and no. For many of us, the addition of CO2 creates a very low pH level but out Ca levels are very high. For example, I have a Gh of 30+ with ~200mg/l Ca in the water but my kH is low and CO2 drives the pH down to 6.0-6.2

Nerites are like otocinclus for me. I buy several and a few die almost immediately but the remaning few live for ever. I have a few nerites well over a year, 1.5years old. I have one the size of a descent sized strawberry or a small walnut.

They do a descent job n the alge but never seem to touch the BBA, which is what I wanted them for originally. They love the softer algae that you often find as s dust on the glass or wood/rocks. The egg issue has already been covered but my experience is that they go on a spree very quickly once you get them then seem to realize the conditions arn't right and give up. Olive nerites lay much smaller, and fewer eggs than the Tiger type nerites.


----------



## adrielme (Mar 3, 2007)

I have 5 of these guys in my tank and they are great for keeping algae in check. They do drop eggs everywhere though, but that is no big deal to me. I saw a porcupine nerite that looks really cool, I haven't been able to find it in the US though. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=257_258&products_id=942


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The Tiger/Zebra Nerites look good as well!

I wouldn't mind picking up a few of them.


----------

